# spot clean white leatherette couch with smudges from clothing and belts



## jaidene (Oct 12, 2011)

How do I clean a white leatherette couch with dark smudges from clothing and belts? This couch is only months old, and I've been wiping it down every week but smudges from my belts and clothing do not come out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Get a good leather cleaning product. An auto supply store may have your best options. Ask the furniture store where you bought it, an auto detailer or better yet a shoe repair shop if you still have one near for product recommendations too. Do test whatever you pick on a section that does not show first.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 12, 2011)

Look for Lexol brand stuff... a country western store usually carries good cleaner for boots and such


----------

